# Mountpoint Mixup After Restoring from Backup



## Jeff Duncan (Jul 5, 2016)

I backed up a failing system with zfs send to a dataset on my laptop that had /usr/home/replicator/pearch mountpoint.  I booted into mfsBSD and wiped the disks and recreated the mirrors, created the pool (named it data) and imported it, using /mnt as the mountpoint.  I then did a recursive send piped to ssh and executed the `zfs receive` command using -evu flags.  As a result, the backed up data was stored on /mnt/usr/home/replicator/pearch, rather than /mnt/data.  I have set the zpool data mountpoint to that long path.  Tried setting the rootfs to the long path + /root, but get not a valid name.  As a more savvy person might guess, I can't get it to boot.

Any suggestions?


----------

